# HPE S2 Cam



## GTO629 (May 12, 2010)

I posted on another site and got some feedback and opinions on this cam. I'm wondering if anyone here has this Cam and what they think of it? 

Setup:

Kooks LT 1 3/4 w/ catted mids
Volant CAI
Spintech Cat Back
HPE S2 Cam
Ported LS2 intake
Custom Tune


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

My S cam has served me well I drive 50 miles a day 60,000 miles on it now. I just added CNC heads with bigger valves, and now need to get larger injectors and probably a FAST 102 to supply it all the fuel and air the S2 will let in.




GTO629 said:


> I posted on another site and got some feedback and opinions on this cam. I'm wondering if anyone here has this Cam and what they think of it?
> 
> Setup:
> 
> ...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would def do injectors with it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## GTO629 (May 12, 2010)

How is the drivability under 2000rpms? Does it surge bad on you in parking lots and all? I know it depends a lot on the tuner but this is a big cam so I'm not sure how easy it would be to get most of it out. 



1969+37=2006 said:


> My S cam has served me well I drive 50 miles a day 60,000 miles on it now. I just added CNC heads with bigger valves, and now need to get larger injectors and probably a FAST 102 to supply it all the fuel and air the S2 will let in.


----------

